# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Подрядчик Строительства 2.3

## Жорик Вартанов

Есть решение для Подрядчика Строительства 2.3,работает в ХР SP3,от 5 до 20 юзеров-не важно.Лично проверил на 51 релизе-все запускается.
Сам долго искал когда-то,теперь держу на всякий случай-вдруг ключ сгорит.Забираем:
http://webfile.ru/4586899
Внимание:делать все как в инструкции,пошагово :yes:

----------

inoj (18.03.2014), vova0129 (19.03.2013)

----------


## user2851

а где сама конфигурация?

----------


## Жорик Вартанов

Дык это...на этом сервере...
Если хорошо порыться-можно хоть черта с рогами найти:yes:
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...F0%E0%F6%E8%E8

----------


## PavelSed

> Есть решение для Подрядчика Строительства 2.3,работает в ХР SP3,от 5 до 20 юзеров-не важно.Лично проверил на 51 релизе-все запускается.
> Сам долго искал когда-то,теперь держу на всякий случай-вдруг ключ сгорит.Забираем:
> http://webfile.ru/4586899
> Внимание:делать все как в инструкции,пошагово :yes:



ссылка  не рабочая. Обновите пожалуйста.

----------


## Жорик Вартанов

Паша,отправил инструмент в ящик,сообщи как получишь.
Такие ссылки не живут долго,обновлять ее без толку.

----------


## windgate

Привет!! Если можно и мне ссылку пожалуйста!!!!!!

----------


## Жорик Вартанов

Не трудно.Укажите ящик,ибо ссылки уничтожаются быстро,думаю что правообладателем :rolleyes:

----------


## windgate

windgate собака yandex.ru

----------


## sorbonna-next

> Есть решение для Подрядчика Строительства 2.3,работает в ХР SP3,от 5 до 20 юзеров-не важно.Лично проверил на 51 релизе-все запускается.
> Сам долго искал когда-то,теперь держу на всякий случай-вдруг ключ сгорит.Забираем:
> http://webfile.ru/4586899
> Внимание:делать все как в инструкции,пошагово :yes:


Будьте добры, если можно, пришлите и мне пожалуйста.
sorbonna-next собака mail.ru

----------


## Жорик Вартанов

Отправил.Для желающих поюзать этот чудный инструмент:господа,по возможности теперь берите его у получивших,а это минимум 4 человека.
К получившим:попробуйте выложить это на каких-нибудь неубиваемых серверах,ссылки положите сюда,а то мне лень.

----------


## Serge2

народ, не сильно надеюсь, но вдруг у кого лекарство осталось скиньте на job.shevtsov @ yandex.ru 
Спасибо!

----------


## Paulus111

Привет! Если можно и мне ссылку пожалуйста!

----------


## Avatar_101

Всем доброго времени суток, Если можно и мне ссылку пожалуйста!

----------


## coopeR686

Добрый день! Скиньте ссылку на лекарство плз. Заранее благодарен. beslol686@rambler.ru

----------


## Zamatay22

Добрый день ! Все тупик не могу найти в http интернете нет Скиньте  expert3k@gmail.com

----------


## Alexander78

добрый день. Если у кого осталось лекарство на Подрядчик Строительства 2.3 скиньте и мне пожалуйста nov_elmash@mail.ru

----------


## Avatar_101

Добрый день. Если у кого осталось лекарство на Подрядчик Строительства 2.3 скиньте пожалуйста  на Avatar_101@mail.ru

----------


## V1RTuE

Здравствуйте, мне тоже, пожалуйста, скиньте лекарство на подрядчик строительства 2,3. Почта mav_90@mail.ru

----------


## Kia26

Здравствуйте, пришлите   пожалуйста  лекарство для Подрядчика Строительства 2.3, очень очень  нужно! Ключ  сгорел .  Адрес  KIA26@yandex.ru

----------


## Vittorio

Здравствуйте, буду очень признателен если кто-нибудь скинет ссылку на саму конфигурацию и лекарство к ней, на почту zizu250986@rambler.ru
И ещё вопрос, она работает только на Win XP?

----------


## balue

Добрые люди скиньте плз лекарство для подрядчик строительства 2.3 (платформа 1с7.7) на evdokim1@mail.ru

----------


## nichip

Поделитесь, плз, на 9651787710@mail.ru Заранее спасибо!

----------


## FSmile

Добрые люди скиньте плз лекарство для подрядчик строительства 2.3 (платформа 1с7.7) на mycloudmail@bk.ru

----------


## Electrick

Подрядчик Строительства 2.3 (платформа 1с7.7)
И мне вышлите пожалуйста лекарство люди добрые, а то какая-то беда с аппаратным ключом приключилась :( и теперь с архивными базами беда... alx0302@mail.ru
Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## Nosferum

Если есть кто живой с данным лекарством, не сочтите за труд, поделитесь на demitrium@gmail.com! Ну хоть тресни я этот ключ не могу в материнку воткнуть, нет более такого порта )

----------


## DUBASS

И мне пожалуйста тоже p.konoplev@inbox.ru. Тоже некуда уже вставлять LPT

----------


## Hunnic

И мне пожалуйста terentius собака rambler.ru. Тоже некуда уже вставлять LPT

----------


## giza8

И мне пожалуйста  stimu1us@bk.ru

----------


## giza8

И мне пожалуйста  последний релиз Подрядчик Строительства 2.3 stimu1us@bk.ru

----------


## tolikvolg

И мне скиньте, если не затруднит tolikvolg@yandex.ru

----------


## OLEG_B

Есть ИВЦ Импульс подрядчик строительства

----------


## fire01

Добрый вечер. Вышлите пжл. подрядчик 2.3 7.70.2384  fire-01@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо

----------


## SerPon

Будьте любезны serg_pon@mail.ru

----------


## James48246

1С:Подрядчик строительства 4.0. Управление финансами, редакция 2.0.66.102
не могу найти таблетку пришлите пожалуйста 48246@mail.ru

----------


## vadim-gr

Будьте любезны, вышлите пжт vadim-gr@mail.ru

----------


## ElenaMeloyan

Плиз и мне тоже таблетку, вышлите пжт ven80@bk.ru

----------


## ElenaMeloyan

Очень, очень надо 1С:Подрядчик строительства 4.0. Управление финансами, а то постоянно пишет код зашиты не установлен

----------


## qqqqqq500

Добрый день. Можно на qqqqqq500@ukr.net Спасибо

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. Можно на qqqqqq500@ukr.net Спасибо


Извините, а чего ж Вам нужно то???

----------


## ikalichkin

*Конфигурация "1С:Подрядчик строительства. Управление финансами", редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.91.31 от 09.04.2021*

Файл обновления: *ссылка*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *ссылка*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *ссылка*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *ОтладчикЗащиты_1.2.3.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

htotam (10.11.2021), qqqqqq500 (16.04.2021), undead696 (21.04.2021)

----------


## Bad1986

Добрый день. Вышлите таблетку подрядчик 2.3 supo1986@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо

----------

